# Help ford f700 98 keeps shut off after 20 minutes



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Have a 1998 Ford f700......after running 20 to 30 minutes it keeps shutting off then don't want crank back up please any help I appreciate it....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Now, you really not giving much information here now are you. What engine, gas, diesel, and it will not crank, or it will not fire


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

It's429 gas it's a Ford f700 1998 it cranks up for 15/20 minutes and shuts off takes about a few hours to crank up and sometimes it don't crank back up


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome to the site. Now, you really not giving much information here now are you. What engine, gas, diesel, and it will not crank, or it will not fire


429 gas f700 Ford cranks for 15/20 minutes then shuts off and sometimes it won't crank back up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Our terminology is different. It runs for about 20 minutes and stalls. Then it cranks over and will not start, or it will not crank over. Do you have spark, and did you check fuel pressure. Also did you put a scanner on it?


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Our terminology is different. It runs for about 20 minutes and stalls. Then it cranks over and will not start, or it will not crank over. Do you have spark, and did you check fuel pressure. Also did you put a scanner on it?


After 20 minutes it will crank back up and run like a brand new one but when it cuts off it don't have no fire and we also don't have no heater fan after 20 no Utes it will crank back up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like a fuel shut off solenoid


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> Sounds like a fuel shut off solenoid
> I googled Utes..
> I am more confused
> 
> View attachment 172237


Sorry was getting off work I mentioned truck


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Eddie2011 said:


> Sorry was getting off work I mentioned truck


I ment truck and the phone text different sorry


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Sounds like a fuel shut off solenoid
> I googled Utes..
> I am more confused
> 
> View attachment 172237


Remember it's a gas job. And I tried, but me no get his lingo.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Well like I said I text fast and it was a incorrect word I ment.....to text truck so what your preference on what I should do


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok it STARTS and shuts off in twenty min, After it shuts off and you try to start does the motor turn over or does it act like it's dead and needs a jump. This is what Randell is asking you. He knows his ****. Good Luck


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I corrected the spelling. No need to give him a hard time about it.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

It's not wanting to crank back up takes hours to.....seems like its not getting fire to start back up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Eddie2011 said:


> It's not wanting to crank back up takes hours to.....seems like its not getting fire to start back up


Yes we understand, Now after you try to restart after it shuts down. Will the motor crank over and just not fire or is it dead and the motor will not turn over. Does the starter engage or does it do nothing.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Motor trys to crank over


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok so it cranks over and just won't start like if it was out of gas? If so got you now.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Guy from Ford told me maybe the computer I replace that I replace the spark plugs I check the solenoid it has gas and the heater fan don't come on


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Ok so it cranks over and just won't start like if it was out of gas? If so got you now.


That didn't take mulch time. lol

FWIW, I have a '98 F800 (Cummings) that the fan crapped oot on. We hardwired it to a rocker switch and now it comes on and oof by itself occasionally. Haven't made the time to really get into it. But occasionally it won't shut oof if you leave the headlights on....shut them oof and it kills.

The wiring leaves quite a bit to be desired on those MY's.

And FWIW, you may text fast and misspell, but if you can't answer simple questions using terminology that most mechanics use, they aren't going to be able to help. Randall is extremely knowledgeable but if he can't understand you, he can't pass on that knowledge.

PS I'm so glad I didn't listen to the salesman who told me the Cummings was a waste of money and I should get the 429.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I understand, it runs for about 1/2 hour, then dies. The engine cranks over fine, but will not start. I haven't seen one of these in YEARS. But this is what I would look at. Fuel pressure, there is a shraeder valve on the fuel rail. You need to check fuel pressure. Have you replaced the fuel filter? There is an electric fuel pump in the tank, or in the frame, is it working? The truck is old, I have seen these trucks with the insides of the fuel tanks extreamly rusty clogging up the fuel pickups.
Now this still has a distributor, the pickup in the distributor could be failing, after it dies, you need to check for spark. Good luck.
Charles, I wasn't busting his chops, but if I can't understand his answers, I can not help him.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> If I understand, it runs for about 1/2 hour, then dies. The engine cranks over fine, but will not start. I haven't seen one of these in YEARS. But this is what I would look at. Fuel pressure, there is a shraeder valve on the fuel rail. You need to check fuel pressure. Have you replaced the fuel filter? There is an electric fuel pump in the tank, or in the frame, is it working? The truck is old, I have seen these trucks with the insides of the fuel tanks extreamly rusty clogging up the fuel pickups.
> Now this still has a distributor, the pickup in the distributor could be failing, after it dies, you need to check for spark. Good luck.
> Charles, I wasn't busting his chops, but if I can't understand his answers, I can not help him.


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Eddie2011 said:


> Thanks appreciate it


Did you find the issue with the old furd??


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Still going through it I'm check the fuel as we speak and the valve.....thanks appreciate your help I'm looking at at everything


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That didn't take mulch time. lol
> 
> FWIW, I have a '98 F800 (Cummings) that the fan crapped oot on. We hardwired it to a rocker switch and now it comes on and oof by itself occasionally. Haven't made the time to really get into it. But occasionally it won't shut oof if you leave the headlights on....shut them oof and it kills.
> 
> ...


Lol just trying to get the info out of him for Randell, It appeared Randell was throwing the towel in. Which I know he wanted to help him. Waste money on the Cummings. :hammerhead: Had to be a bonus on the gas for the salesman. The gas were probably not selling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

He said I didn't put enough miles on it to justify it.

Went back to the the service manager, told him what we would be using the truck for, estimated miles per year....didn't even hesitate, said get the Cummings the 429s were junk.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That 429 was a gas hore boat anchor. That pretty much size it up?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Well the OP owns it and has to use it, I would not buy a gas truck that size, If should be capable of hauling 7 or 8 ton. I have a hard time buying a pickup that's not diesel. Not that I don't own any gas but not by choice. It's more of a money thing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> Well the OP owns it and has to use it, I would not buy a gas truck that size, If should be capable of hauling 7 or 8 ton. I have a hard time buying a pickup that's not diesel. Not that I don't own any gas but not by choice. It's more of a money thing.


I'm guessing that gets about 5 miles a gallon.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Do u got a truck for sale


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Eddie2011 said:


> Thanks appreciate it


Ran truck for about an hour it turn right off now can't get it to crank up after two hours


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When you say you can't get it to crank. In the mechanical world, that means it's not turning over. So, is it turning over good, and not starting, or it will not turn over?


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> When you say you can't get it to crank. In the mechanical world, that means it's not turning over. So, is it turning over good, and not starting, or it will not turn over?


It turns over real good but but won't crank


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Could it be the temperature sencer????


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Eddie2011 said:


> It turns over real good but but won't crank


If anything your going to learn the correct verbiage for this stuff. So it will not start. Did you remove the coil wire from the distributor? Put the end close to something metal on the motor using insulated pliers. You should see a good strong spark. Did you get a fuel pressure gauge and check pressure at the fuel rail? Remember you need compression, fuel, and spark to run.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Eddie2011 said:


> Could it be the temperature sencer????


Why, is it running hot? Those old ones didn't have a lot of computer control compared to newer engines. For future reference, trucks that size, go with a diesel.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Why, is it running hot? Those old ones didn't have a lot of computer control compared to newer engines. For future reference, trucks that size, go with a diesel.


Thanks


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

FredG said:


> Well the OP owns it and has to use it, I would not buy a gas truck that size, If should be capable of hauling 7 or 8 ton. I have a hard time buying a pickup that's not diesel. Not that I don't own any gas but not by choice. It's more of a money thing.


Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Eddie2011 said:


> It turns over real good but but won't crank


Ugh.....

Read and comprehend what Randall is saying.

It DOES crank, but it won't fire. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ugh.....
> 
> Read and comprehend what Randall is saying.
> 
> It DOES crank, but it won't fire. It's not rocket surgery.


Lol unsubscribbling...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol unsubscribbling...


Well, if anything my post count is going up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CRANK - Motor turns over not starting like out of gas,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> CRANK - Motor turns over not starting like out of gas,


Or certain FOG's.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or certain FOG's.


Hey, easy there. I'll attack with my cane and seeing eye dog. I might be older than Fred.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or certain FOG's.


Just for that I'm going to run over with my modified wheel chair. lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> CRANK - Motor turns over not starting like out of gas,


Or drugs you can get on almost any Newark street corner.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Or drugs you can get on almost any Newark street corner.


lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or certain FOG's.


I have to admit tho. I don't start like I did in my younger years. Just remember when you do FOG, Never walk by a bathroom, never trust a fart and never waste a stiff one. lmao


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Just put the temperature sencer on it and about five minutes later it cut off again so I got up and wiggled the wires on the heater fan and it crank back up


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Gonna check the panel under the heater fan see what's up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Have you performed any tests that where posted? The heater blower is probably a separate issue.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

I was late blacktop going back forth I replaced the computer seems sum what better to me like a short sum were I had it at a garage the seem to not under stand I don't even Know f what he done cause it still doing the same thing


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

I hate auto correct excuse this error the guy I took it to seem like he didn't do nothing


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Bunch of wires on the harness I grab them squeeze them up the truck starts back up so what's that wiring makes think there's a short


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well sounds like you need to get that harness apart and give it a look.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Well sounds like you need to get that harness apart and give it a look.


What should he look for? Dry rot, Splits - cracks, Bad corroded connections, You know I don't just asking in case it happens to one of my dumps, I know the lingo tho.. lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well without seeing it. Ford uses some connections outside the firewall. I haven't seen a gas job like that in probably over 10 years. Old diesel is different. Mechanical engines are dam easy to figure out.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Well sounds like you need to get that harness apart and give it a look.


On my way to the truck to take a look


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

FredG said:


> CRANK - Motor turns over not starting like out of gas,


Yes but I have gas I check everything down to each wire can't figure it out....put new tempature sensor on ran for 3 hours brought it home now still doing the same thing shut off


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

It turns over but won't start truck truck in good shape too


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You say you have gas, what was your fuel pressure? Engine cranking, any spark at coil wire?


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> You say you have gas, what was your fuel pressure? Engine cranking, any spark at coil wire?


We got got gas we put a new pressure sensor on it now just went got blower sensor resistor !!!I took the old one off was burnt ...


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

My gas tank takes time to get at the right level for fuel


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Engine cranks there spark from the coil


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Eddie2011 said:


> My gas tank takes time to get at the right level for fuel


What does that even mean. I've been trying to help you. But you have to go through the basis diagnostic process I have stated. You need to check fuel pressure at the fuel rail. This takes a adapter and a pressure gauge that will read 100 psi. Or take it to a truck repair facility that can work on something that old.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

What will that do if I don't have no pressure???I had it in two different garages I spent alone money on a governor brain wires sensors crazy I under stand u r truly to help but this truck the fans don't come on for the air fans no hot no cold nothing


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You stated that it is fuel injected. You need to check fuel pressure, no pressure, no run. Just that simple. Post a picture of the top of the engine, air filter off.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> You stated that it is fuel injected. You need to check fuel pressure, no pressure, no run. Just that simple. Post a picture of the top of the engine, air filter off.


ok


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

What your email or number I can text or send it that way


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Eddie2011 said:


> What your email or number I can text or send it that way


Just post the picture here.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> Just post the picture here.


Don't wanna give out your number huh?

For a good time call..........


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Don't wanna give out your number huh?
> 
> For a good time call..........


Welllll, I get enough abuse in my life as it is. But I don't hate myself enough yet to post my info.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> Welllll, I get enough abuse in my life as it is. But I don't hate myself enough yet to post my info.


Give it a few more drunken nights and you'll put it out lickitysplit


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Give it a few more drunken nights and you'll put it out lickitysplit


It better be a darn hot female, with no self respect. This thread will be shut down by the end of the day.


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Gonna take a picture for u my husband and I r working in the truck give me 20 minutes u will get a few pictures


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> This thread will be shut down by the end of the day.


Care to make it interesting then?


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

dieselss said:


> Care to make it interesting then?


What's up u want a picture I'm standing g in 90 degree weather layen blacktop down then in about an hour u will have a picture I gotta work and fix one my trucks


----------



## Eddie2011 (May 15, 2017)

Want work ??? Nice weather .......


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Care to make it interesting then?


I don't like to see MJD bored. Pooring rain here, nothing else to do.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Eddie2011 said:


> then in about an hour u will have a picture


Guess "an hour" means a different form of time where your from


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Guess "an hour" means a different form of time where your from


I don't know how's he's doing asphalt. Holiday usually the plants are closed. But I guess you never know.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Making his own? No clue either


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I don't know how's he's doing asphalt. Holiday usually the plants are closed. But I guess you never know.


I know there closed around here, I also know most states won't let them pave on a holiday weekend. To much traffic,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Eddie2011 said:


> Gonna take a picture for u my husband and I r working in the truck give me 20 minutes u will get a few pictures


Edwina2011???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Will you give me your number Randall?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will you give me your number Randall?


Randall I wood advise not giving your number unless you have a 1.21 gWe Flux Capacitor to power your phone........


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will you give me your number Randall?


Be careful he will shock you with his defibrillator. lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Randall I wood advise not giving your number unless you have a 1.21 gWe Flux Capacitor to power your phone........


Don't Tell me, Mookes wife has an older sister he wants gone.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

@Eddie2011 - are you still posting/need help with this thread? if so, let's get back on topic please...if not, we can shut er down!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I say get the locks out and on the ready.
Gots the feeling this is going deep south soon


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> @Eddie2011 - are you still posting/need help with this thread? if so, let's get back on topic please...if not, we can shut er down!


He ain't been back. Put a fork in it.


----------

